# Angelladen in Wien



## kanne (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Kollegen und -innen, hoffe ihr könnt mir ne Frage beantworten. Hab zwei gute Freunde die aus der Steiermark nach Wien gezogen sind und dort noch nicht richtig Fuß gefasst haben. Wohnen beide in der Gegend ums Arsenal herum. Die sind nun auf der Suche nach einem Angelladen in dem die Beratung und die Auswahl stimmt. Könnt ihr mir da was in der Gegend nennen? Muss aber nicht unbedingt vor der Haustüre sein. Einen Laden kennen sie bereits, Starfish oder so ähnlich (möglicherweise auch ganz anders), hat vor kurzem den Standort geschlossen und an einem anderen geöffnet (keinen Tau wo). Dort wurden sie so gut beraten dass einer meiner Freunde nachdem er gesagt hatte er wolle auf Hecht von nem Boot an einem Ungarischen See aus Fischen ne Rute mit WG: 100-400 in die Hand gedrückt bekam;+ ! Naja vielleicht fällt euch ja was ein,

Biss dann kanne


----------



## posengucker (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Wien*

Hi Kanne,

zähl dir mal die mir mal Angelläden auf, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen.
Anglertreff .
grabmayer 
gangl .

Ich gehe meistens zum Anglertreff.

lg
Pogu


----------



## kanne (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Wien*

danke pogu, sieht gut aus!!

grüße k.


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Wien*

hey kanne!
da wäre da noch der profishing.ist auf der triesterstrasse bei vösendorf hinter dem sport eybel zu finden.ein riesiges geschäft mit einer sehr guten auswahl.
die preise sind bei manchen dingen etwas zu teuer und einige mitarbeiter sind mir nicht sehr symphatisch.karpfenzeugs haben die hauptsächlich nur von fox.leider keine nashsachen und der gleichen.lg rob


----------



## kanne (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Wien*

hallo rob, danke- ich denk die läden passen mal zum geld ausgeben! ob die verkäufer beim pro fishing ärger drauf sind als die beim starfish-laden kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen nach den erzählungen meiner kumpels.

gracias!


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Wien*

klar kanne und zwar sehr viel geld
wünsch dir was#h


----------



## fischerwahn (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Wien*

..zu empfehlen sind der anglertreff in der praterstrasse und natürlich grabmayer - beide werden deinen kumpelz keinen scheiss verkaufen


----------

